# Rubber bands on chuck jaws...



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Watching a video the other day, and the gentleman had wrapped a large rubber band around the outside of the chuck jaws, where your hand or tool could really get damaged if something slipped and hit them as they spin. The tall spigot jaws especially. Here's what looks like might work (picture below, Big A** Bands, they're called). Anyone else have a recommendation?










Jamie


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont have a chuck ( YET ) so I'm wondering what's the purpose of the rubber bands? Aren't the jaws holding like they should be?


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh, they're holding just fine! The rubber band, wrapped around the front edge of the jaws, would provide some (some!) padding in case of a tool going sideways into the jaws, or just getting too close and hitting the front of the jaws, or a hand getting too close. Though it wouldn't totally prevent injury, it would soften the blow, as it were, perhaps more likely to bruise a hand than tear it open, and hopefully prevent a serious nick in a tool.

Jamie


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> Oops, posted twice
> Jamie


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

FG, that would work, but nicking the tool edge allows for gaining more experience sharpening your tools. Also, that nicked jaw face will usually not be a problem because when sanding the outside of the form the nick will usually get sanded smooth again. Just kidding. hehe
I've used a vacuum cleaner band on the jaws to hold several smaller forms for tenon removal. It provided a soft but yet very firm hold on the form. I didn't like the expansion mode it created, so I invented a different tool for that operation. 
So, what color bands are you going to order???? hehehe…........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've seen them made of cloth and elastic banding.

I use a piece of 16" motorcycle tire innertube. I only use it on pieces that go from the lathe to the carving stand. It's just easier to put in on first. It keeps me from hitting the chuck with carving tools.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That cool. I just concentrate and be careful. I have touched a finger on the jaws in both my wood and metal lathes but that just wakes me up I'm not concentrating enough. The rubber would be safer!


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> That cool. I just concentrate and be careful. I have touched a finger on the jaws in both my wood and metal lathes but that just wakes me up I m not concentrating enough. The rubber would be safer!
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


I just hate banging my hands on anything! especially the back where all the bones and tendons are close to the surface. Seems like having one of those brightly colored bands would make it easy to see where the edge is, and give a bit of cushion. Over time, though, I hope to get away from the spigot jaws for spindle turning, haven't decided which bowl-mounting approach I might prefer.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> FG, that would work, but nicking the tool edge allows for gaining more experience sharpening your tools. Also, that nicked jaw face will usually not be a problem because when sanding the outside of the form the nick will usually get sanded smooth again. Just kidding. hehe
> I ve used a vacuum cleaner band on the jaws to hold several smaller forms for tenon removal. It provided a soft but yet very firm hold on the form. I didn t like the expansion mode it created, so I invented a different tool for that operation.
> So, what color bands are you going to order???? hehehe…........... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Oh, and I so need more opportunities to sharpen! LOL! "vacuum cleaner band"....do you mean a belt from the roller or motor? Or something else? That's something to check out, I've found a great place online to buy vacuum (household) items.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> I ve seen them made of cloth and elastic banding.
> 
> I use a piece of 16" motorcycle tire innertube. I only use it on pieces that go from the lathe to the carving stand. It s just easier to put in on first. It keeps me from hitting the chuck with carving tools.
> 
> - hairy


That is very cool! Actually a great idea, even for us non-carvers. We're replacing the tubes in a garden cart next week, I'll see if one of those might work. I used split skinny-tire tubes to fill the gaps between pipe and fittings in my DC set-up.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I think it looks interesting. Would like to know how it actually works in practice. For me, I would think I could get closer than I should. If I get to close, the band would protect the tool. At least I would think that way, but the tool would still be damaged.


----------



## Shadowrider (Feb 2, 2015)

I could see how the rubber could do the opposite and grab ahold of the tool or your hand too. My fear would be that the tool would be grabbed by the rubber and drawn into the chuck making things worse. I've not used a wood lathe but I have many, many hours on a metal lathe. You don't want to hit a spinning chuck with anything whether it's your hand or something you are holding in your hand.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, and I so need more opportunities to sharpen! LOL! "vacuum cleaner band"....do you mean a belt from the roller or motor? Or something else? That s something to check out, I ve found a great place online to buy vacuum (household) items.

- ForestGrl
[/QUOTE]

Yep, belt, that's what I meant, but the word "belt" eluded me… Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

LV has sold one for years. I have one and never remember to use it. 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=45612&cat=1,330,69091
Cheers,Bob


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

You could put blue tape strips on your chuck so they spin around like propellers. If you get close, your hand gets slapped by blue tape instead of steel.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not sure what chuck or jaws you have. I use the Nova spigot jaws a lot and like them but the bands would be no good on the jaws themselves. These are the 35mm and 45mm jaws so a 4" band would be way oversize and loose. The Nova chucks have a stop and the jaws slide really do not protrude (each jaws only moves about 3/8" maximum). It would work for the chuck body but is not necessary for my Nova's. I had a Woodcraft and the jaw slides could be cranked out until they fell off; in that case the bands would probably help because the jaw slides may protrude from the chuck body by probably 3/4".

Being frugal I would do like Hairy and make them with bright fabric and a bit of elastic.
Or if multiple jaw sets, set them down, cover the top and dovetail area, and paint all with florescent orange.

Or, you may be able to donate $10 to a worthy cause and get a free wrist band which should be about the correct size.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> LV has sold one for years. I have one and never remember to use it.
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=45612&cat=1,330,69091
> Cheers,Bob
> 
> - Bmezz


Shoot, I could have ordered that with the burnisher! They make the point about it increasing the visibility of the chuck. That's a big reason for wanting something on there. A brightly colored band would show up in my peripheral vision much better.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

I was thinking along those lines for DW833. ;-)


> You could put blue tape strips on your chuck so they spin around like propellers. If you get close, your hand gets slapped by blue tape instead of steel.
> 
> - hairy


I was thinking along those lines for DW833. ;-) Maybe there's a way to put whiskers on it!


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> I m not sure what chuck or jaws you have. I use the Nova spigot jaws a lot and like them but the bands would be no good on the jaws themselves. These are the 35mm and 45mm jaws so a 4" band would be way oversize and loose. The Nova chucks have a stop and the jaws slide really do not protrude (each jaws only moves about 3/8" maximum). It would work for the chuck body but is not necessary for my Nova s. I had a Woodcraft and the jaw slides could be cranked out until they fell off; in that case the bands would probably help because the jaw slides may protrude from the chuck body by probably 3/4".
> 
> Being frugal I would do like Hairy and make them with bright fabric and a bit of elastic.
> Or if multiple jaw sets, set them down, cover the top and dovetail area, and paint all with florescent orange.
> ...


Those bands come in several sizes (smaller, and up to 18"!!), so I would measure and order. I have the Oneway Talon chuck with #2 jaws and spigot jaws. I like Hairy's innertube!


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> I could see how the rubber could do the opposite and grab ahold of the tool or your hand too. My fear would be that the tool would be grabbed by the rubber and drawn into the chuck making things worse. I ve not used a wood lathe but I have many, many hours on a metal lathe. You don t want to hit a spinning chuck with anything whether it s your hand or something you are holding in your hand.
> 
> - Shadowrider


It's kinda hard for me to imagine anything getting pulled in, the band would fit quite tightly. Mostly aim to make the chuck jaws more visible and provide padding for a quick "bump" with hand or tool that would otherwise leave a scar (and possibly blood). :-0


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I could see how the rubber could do the opposite and grab ahold of the tool or your hand too. My fear would be that the tool would be grabbed by the rubber and drawn into the chuck making things worse.
> 
> - Shadowrider


I think the rubber, if caught, would just bunch up, stretch until it breaks and slaps you silly when it finally separates from the lathe instead of being pulled into the chuck. Wear a face mask. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Wrap your chuck with strips of brown paper bag, cloth, bubble wrap, or whatever and secure it all with blue tape. Guaranteed to fit any size chuck, Throw it away when done.


----------

